# WIX oil filter?



## ChiefyGTO (Aug 7, 2006)

Anyone know if these are any good? First time changing the oil on the Goat, and I've never used em, and don't know much about them, but that's all that NAPA has in stock righ tnow around here....


----------



## pickinfights (Oct 3, 2006)

Use the AC Delco PF46. I'v used them for a year now.


----------



## Route 66 (May 30, 2005)

Yeah, Wix is good. Been around a long time. They get a lot of use on diesel engines.......and im talking the big stuff,,,,semi's, earth movers, compressors, etc.


----------

